# Dukane Nurse Call



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

If I remember correctly, they were just a normally closed button, so it would go into alarm if the button was pressed OR if it became unplugged. 
As far as the in wall wiring, I don't remember much about that.


----------

